# judging hunter hack vs. pleasure



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

How is a hunter hack class judged, compared to pleasure? Are the horses supposed to be on the bit in the hack class? More collected? More animated?

Help.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

MaryMary said:


> How is a hunter hack class judged, compared to pleasure? Are the horses supposed to be on the bit in the hack class? More collected? More animated?
> 
> Help.


I'm anxious to see the answer because I was told that Hunter Hack and English Pleasure are the same thing. A woman from England was in one of my classes and said that the US called it EP and in Europe it's HH. 

I don't know where Show Hack fits in to there either.


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

Are you in the US, heelsdown? It seems Hunter Hack is different everwhere. I just saw a post about a HH class that involved 2 jumps. I am talking about the Hack class we have after the horses have each jumped 2 rounds. There is a lso a Hunter Pleasure class earlier in the show, so the flat class is not a "pleasure" class. The pleasure class is judged on manners (most show on a loose rein) but a good mover will win over an OK mover, most of the time.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

MaryMary said:


> Are you in the US, heelsdown? It seems Hunter Hack is different everwhere. I just saw a post about a HH class that involved 2 jumps. I am talking about the Hack class we have after the horses have each jumped 2 rounds. There is a lso a Hunter Pleasure class earlier in the show, so the flat class is not a "pleasure" class. The pleasure class is judged on manners (most show on a loose rein) but a good mover will win over an OK mover, most of the time.


Yes I'm in the US in Connecticut. At my barn, English pleasure refers to on the flat and judging the rider. It's an equitation class.

So would Hunter Pleasure be the same as English Pleasure then? And Hunter Hack is the what they call Show Hack in England?

So confusing! lol It does seem to have a different name everywhere.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Hunter classes do not exist in England. 

My understanding is that here, pleasure classes are all on the flat while hunter hack includes a couple of jumps.


----------



## rc82 (Jun 16, 2011)

For PtHA: in an english pleasure class, it is on the rail judging the horse. hunter hack, is sort of an "S" shaped pattern with 2 jumps. 

At the pinto shows, we have show hack. It's almost a mix of an english pleasure class and dressage (even a double bridle is used) but is all done on the rail. 

If you go to an APHA show, they don't have english pleasure, they have hunter under saddle. Yet hunter under saddle at the pinto shows has a hand gallop. Go figure.


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

OK, pretty funny. Here in Virginia Hunter Pleasure is purely judged on the horse,and it's on the rail.

The class i am asking about is a flat class (no jumps) on the rail, no pattern, just walk, trot, canter. But it's in a division with 2 jumping courses.

It's amazing how different each region and breed is.


----------

